
Statistical and Discrete Methods for Scientific Computing (2016) - kercker
http://wpressutexas.net/coursewiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
======
drsopp
They refer to the learning cone a.k.a. the learning pyramid. That model needs
to die.

See
[https://www.worklearning.com/2006/05/01/people_remember/](https://www.worklearning.com/2006/05/01/people_remember/)

------
melling
There are several classes online for statistics.

[https://github.com/melling/MathAndScienceNotes/blob/master/s...](https://github.com/melling/MathAndScienceNotes/blob/master/statistics/README.md)

------
raister
Noice.

